# Technicians, post your profession here



## LedTed (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks to A.marquardt starting the tread, “Engineers, post your profession here”, I wondered about us Technicians.

I work as an electronics test technician in the biomedical field. I do occasional simple flashlight mods from incandescent lamps to LEDs.

What is your profession? And, do you mod or make any flashlights.


----------



## AndyF (Jan 6, 2015)

Recently retired after 25+ years as a research technician doing combustion engineering support for air pollution studies.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------

